# Carbon and lead in suppressor



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Anyone have some magic formula to remove this stuff. I had it in the heated ultrasonic cleaner for an hour then had to chip away with a small screwdriver. It took me most of the day and I only run 200 rounds through it. I ordered some FireClean which is an anti fouling oil I'm going to try.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

from what I have read, it does not make any difference. I have never cleaned mine...


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> from what I have read, it does not make any difference. I have never cleaned mine...


I should have stated this one is a 22 rimfire suppressor. I am surprised how fast it fouls. It only weighs 3.8 onches, and it gains an ounce in 200 rounds. I have read that Hydrogen Peroxide and white vinegar will take it off, but I have also read it will eat aluminum. All but the blast baffle in this one are aluminum. Not only that the resulting chemical is very toxic. I'm looking for something that works and is safe.


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Interesting read, maybe something for you to try.

http://www.rrdvegas.com/silencer-cleaning.html

Let me know if it works and I send you a bill for the finders fee. :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Plainsman - mine is .22 caliber also. I just put it on an AR and run it a bit... cleans everything out quickly.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Sasha and Abby said:


> Plainsman - mine is .22 caliber also. I just put it on an AR and run it a bit... cleans everything out quickly.


I looked at the suppressors that could be used on 22 mags and 17 HMR. I didn't have the bucks at the time so mine is 22 lr only. The threads,and blast baffle are stainless,steel, but everything else is aluminum.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

If this works on a aluminum pan I don't see why it won't work on the suppresser.

Cleaning Aluminum Cookware, What You Will Need:
◾Cream of tartar
◾Lemon juice
◾Vinegar
◾Water
◾Steel wool soap pad
◾Baking Soda
◾Rubber gloves

The Cleaning Process:
1.Wash aluminum pan to remove any dirt and dry. 
2.Mix 1 tablespoon cream of tartar, vinegar or lemon juice with one quart of water. Mix enough of this solution to fill the discolored pan. 
3.Place on the stove over medium heat until the water comes to a simmer. 
4.If you have any aluminum serving utensils, place those in the pan as well. 
5.Boil for 10 minutes or until the discoloration is gone. 
6.When the discoloration is gone and the pan has cooled, wear rubber gloves and scrub the pan with the steel wool pad. 
7.Rub the steel wool very gently in a back and forth motion. Avoid using a circular motion as this can cause an uneven look. 
8.Also, be cautious not to scrub too hard with the steel wool as this can scratch the aluminum. 
9.To clean the outside of the pans, apply a mile, nonabrasive cleaner or silver polish.

Figure if safe for a pot or pan would work for you.

 Al


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I coated my baffles with fireclean before putting any rounds through it. I've ran probably 400 rounds through mine without cleaning it. I've broken it down and it doesn't seem to bad, so i put it back together and kept shooting it.

You might want to try Slip2000 choke tube cleaner. They come in a nice big jug with a plastic shelf that you can raise and lower into the solution. I'd imagine it should work pretty decent. I know it works well on carbon. Other then that the ultra sonic should work well with distilled h2o, lemon juice and some dawn dish soap.

Deano


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Dean, I cleaned the baffles right fown to a sine, the waited for the mail man. About five days ago he brought me a teo ounce bottle of FireClean. Life is good. I guess there is a product called Frog Lube also, but my nephew like you has been using FireClean. My suppressor builds up residue, but it wipes off easily.
Does it appear to you that the subsonics are a lot dirtier than standard 22 lr? I don't k ow about residue, but they sure smoke out the end of the suppressor more.


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

Plainsman,
I might have been the one who started your nephew on the fireclean. It is some good stuff. Spendy though.

I get a lot of smoke out of the subs also. I should take some time and rip mine apart just to see how bad it is. I've been shooting the 17hmr through it also, that might help, not sure.
Xdeano


----------

